# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Μετατροπή χρονικού από 0-15cek σε 0-15 min

## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα.
Θα ήθελα να μετατρέψω το ποιό κάτω χρονικό,από 0-15cek σε 0-15 min.
Πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει;.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## FILMAN

Γεια σου Ηλία! Μπορεί να γίνει με τροποποίηση των τιμών των αντιστάσεων (του τρίμμερ περιλαμβανομένου) και του πυκνωτή που είναι ενωμένα στα πόδια 1-2-3 του ολοκληρωμένου. Ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί επίσης να αλλάξει το πιν του ολοκληρωμένου από το οποίο παίρνεις την έξοδο, και που δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ποιο είναι τώρα. Αλλά δεν θα γίνει 0 ... 15min, δεν μπορεί να πέφτει ως το 0. Θα έχει ένα ελάχιστο χρόνο, π.χ. θα γίνει 1 ... 15min.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Κάνε σύγκριση με το σχέδιο παρακάτω που όμως είναι για ώρες υπολογισμένο
Αν ανταποκρίνεται σημείωσε τις δικές σου τιμές υλικών και το συζητάμε
Αλλά γενικά με τον πυκνωτή παίζεις και με την αντίσταση *εκφόρτισης*

Simple timer circuit using MC14541..jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Ποια αντίσταση εκφόρτισης Βαγγέλη; Ασταθής ταλαντωτής είναι.

----------


## chip

πες μας σε ποια λογική είναι τα ποδαράκια 12 και 13 που ρυθμίζουν τον εσωτερικό διαιρέτη.... αν δεν είναι στο vcc (λογικό 1) και τα δύο ίσως μπορείς πειράζοντας αυτά να πάρεις τον χρόνο που θέλεις...

με την ευκαιρία που το άνοιξες.... ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξεις του δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς (philips) που πολύ πιθανόν να έχουν ξεπεράσει τα 20 χρόνια λειτουργίας....

----------

FILMAN (13-02-15)

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ok το κύκλωμα χρονισμού pin 1,2,3

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Καλησπέρα.
  Ευχαριστώ! όλους σας για τη βοήθεια.
  Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν θέλει και κάποια τάση 12 ή 28 volt.
  Παραθέτω μερικά στοιχεία από το κουτί του:

  1-15 s L 240v 50Hz

  (-) N   L (+)
  SUPPLY
  240v 50Hz.

  CONTACT  RATING 3A 240V AC.
  OR 28V DC RESISTIVE LOAD
  Αν θέλει και κάποια άλλη τάση- εκτός της τάσης 240v AC-, δεν με εξυπηρετεί για το σκοπό που το θέλω.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι Ηλία, δεν θέλει και άλλη τάση.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Όχι Ηλία, δεν θέλει και άλλη τάση.



  Ευχαριστώ Φίλιππα!, θα προσπαθήσω να αντιγράψω το κύκλωμα και θα επανέλθω.

----------

